# Looking to buy R35



## kjm20003 (Sep 25, 2013)

am selling mine with forged engine rebuild but looking for 49k R35 Black edition


----------



## Stuartwatson1 (Dec 30, 2021)

kjm20003 said:


> am selling mine with forged engine rebuild but looking for 49k R35 Black edition


Hi. I already got one thanks


----------

